# PC133 and PC133U ?



## Narcoleptic1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi......this may well be a question I should know the answer to ...but I do not.
My brothers PC has 120 mb of ram (PC133) .....I have just found 256 mb of ram in a draw at home ...however it is PC133U......Can I fit this alongside the PC133 in his pc ?
Thankyou very much
Nube


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

PC133 usually comes in just two flavors: ECC and non-ECC. I don't know what 133U could be.


----------



## Narcoleptic1 (Aug 14, 2006)

All I can tell you is the sticker on the actual RAM says ....
Dane-Elec......
DP133 - 064323E
PC133U - 333 - 5412 256MB

This means absolutely nothing to me.....but thats what it says


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I believe its compatible with the other stick you have I have not been able to verify what the "U" desination stands for I was thinking unregistered

I would not hesitate to try adding it into the system


----------



## Narcoleptic1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thankyou very much for your time .....I appreciate it.
Can it cause any problems other than no boot up ?....I don't want to mess up my brothers pc (like the last one).....lol ??

Thanks again


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

no as long as the 168 pin configuration matches you will be fine


if for some reason a compatibility exists and freezes up the system the worse case senario is you may need to clear the CMOS


either read your motherboard manual or google search for how to clear the CMOS


----------



## Narcoleptic1 (Aug 14, 2006)

By the way...the reason I am doing this for him is because we are trying to install Norton internet security pro 2004 on his system (as he was given it)...(skint)....and it requires 128 mb ram......if I insatll the 256ram will that be enough to cope with Norton and not slow down his pc too much ?
Thankyou very much


----------



## Narcoleptic1 (Aug 14, 2006)

ahhhhh....I find that scary (clearing cmos)......im no pc expert and really do not want to have to explain to him that I have ruined another pc for him.....is it easy enough after I search ????
sorry for being such a useless git


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

not sure I dont use norton products ???????????? 256mb more ram is bound to help though!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/comp/mbsys/cmosClearCMOS-c.html


read this guide how does it feel to you?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Here we go...step by step. 

Turn the power off 
If you have 2 pins, short the two pins with a jumper for 10 seconds or so then pull the jumper and return it back to the default position. 
If you have 3 pins, then move the jumper pin from default postion, jumpered 1-2 and move over to pins 2-3. Wait for 10 seconds or so, then move back to default position 1-2. 
Turn the power back on and you should get an error message indicated by 2 beeps to run the setup for CMOS. 
You will need to make the *BIOS settings *at this point and you're done! 




the jumper pins they speak of; are located next to the cmos battery (flat shiny battery on the motherboard about one inch in diameter)


----------



## Narcoleptic1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok seems easy enough......but if it happens I am sure i will mess it up.
Thankyou very much for all the advice......and by the way what security products DO you use then ? (just out of interest)
Thankyou
Nube


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what are your goals



for anti virus I use bitdefender (they have free 30 day trial)

for spyware I use Ewido (14 day trial i think) 

and add aware SE (free)

spybot (free)

advanced Windows Care (free)

i alternate running each one every other day >>>>>>>>>>> no ONE program will do it all !


good luck & enjoy


----------



## Narcoleptic1 (Aug 14, 2006)

So what do you think of Norton Internet security then.....compared with your software.....and as a general protection software ?
Is it so bad that you would not advise using it......I must admit I have had no serious virus' or intrusions (well as far as I know).....


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you have access to norton security use it!


it works well its just not my personal Fav >>>> no big deal 


my big gripe with norton software is its bloated

and several times i have had to go to their website to download "fixes" to disable viruses I have NEVER had to do that with bitdefender ?????

basically thats it


but The Norton Internet Sec is a popular solution

enjoy


----------

